# Split Jaw Screw Size?



## Diesel2000 (Mar 23, 2021)

Anyone know what size screw the Split Jaw rail clamps use? I have a few with stripped socket heads and would like to replace.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Split Jaw clamp screws I use as replacements are:

"Cylindrical, Socket Head Cap Screw, #6-32, Stainless Steel, 316, Plain, 5/8 in Length", 
Grainger Item # 1GB70, PK 25 at link below.








Socket Head Cap Screw: Stainless Steel, 316, #6-32 Dia./Thread Size, 5/8 in Lg, Plain, 25 PK


SHCS, 316 SS, #6-32x5/8", PK25




www.grainger.com





-Ted


----------



## Diesel2000 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks Ted! Grainger has them on clearance and I got 75 for 79 cents. Exactly what I need.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would guess you did not overtighten them, but they siezed. I recommend anti-sieze on the threads, no matter what metal yours are made from.

I've had a few seize up.

Greg


----------

